# Cocobolo calls



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Here are 3 calls I did for Matt (970TJ). The one with the metal band he ordered for a gift for his dad. I also listed some calls for sale in the EW Game Calls Thread at buy/sale/trade thread


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Beautiful work Ed !


----------



## Rikitycrikit (Nov 12, 2012)

Those are the business


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Awsome Ed!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Nice calls Ed! Great work as always.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Very sweet!!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Great Job Ed! Looking Good!.. I know someone is going to be Happy Happy Happy...


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

As always Ed, beautiful calls, great work!


----------



## Sniper23 (Dec 7, 2012)

Ed, you're killing me. I'm having a hard enough time trying to decide what call to buy first. Now you go and post these beauties! Awesome looking calls man.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Beauties!!!


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

You do indeed have skill, beautiful calls.


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

Those are pieces of artwork that WORK! Great combination and you brought it all together.


----------



## RARE EARTH CALLS (Dec 3, 2011)

VERY NICE TURNS!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks to all for the kind comments ! I really like the looks of the black band and will be doing some more that will be for sale.


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Its been a pleasure working with you Ed, and I can't wait to give it to the old man!


----------



## 970TJ (Aug 24, 2012)

Here is a pic of two of the calls Ed made for my dad and I on a paracord lanyard I just finished last night. The one in with the band has EW game calls, and "For My Dad" engraved on it. (There's a pic of it in this thread)

The third call that's not pictured has called in a total of three coyotes! Too bad I couldn't do my part LOL! The first to come in was a double, and I couldn't get them stopped. I did get a shot off, but missed.....and of course they were in the next county before I even came off of the scope.

The third one I couldn't get to come in closer than about 600 yards. He'd pace back and forth like he wanted to come on in, but he knew something was up. I let him leave without shooting to try to avoid further educating him. I'll get him, eventually.

I'm trying to get back to Utah in the next few weeks so we can go out calling, and so I can give these to him in person. But if work keeps going like it has, I'll have to ship them to him.

Thanks again Ed, all three of these are top notch!!

Sidenote: I may put a few paracord items up for sale in the near future. I've been making stuff for a few years, but never got in to selling anything. The one thing I made that got me thinking though, is a wrap for my Foxpro remote that ties around my thigh. I got sick of it being around my neck, or loose on my lap. I basically made a type of a web that holds the remote, with straps that tie around my leg. It works perfect for sitting on a stand; the remote is right where I need it, and it's a lot easier to work with. (sorry to hijack)


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Glad you like them Matt and very happy they even worked for you, lol
Hope your Dad enjoys them !


----------

